# Vegas Pics For All



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

I am still missing my USB cord and Kmart wanted $22 for one! I have like 10 at home so i'm trying guys! 

There is a bunch of Really nice bikes alot of comp. 

Met a few more LIL members too!

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ass. your bar is shipped


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 6 2007, 07:48 PM~8944954
> *ass. your bar is shipped
> *


thanks!

I'll get the cord hopefully tonight if not tomorrow fo sho!

I took pics of every bike there except Eric's bike cuz he has it covered up with a blanket.

Linville got a new paint job (looks great!)

not sure if all the LIL members that said they were coming, came. hope to see the rest of em tomorrow!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ohhhhhh shiitttttttt


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

does your computer have memory slots? take out the card them the camera!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 6 2007, 08:04 PM~8945013
> *does your computer have memory slots? take out the card them the camera!
> *


it has one but not for the kind my camera has :angry:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 6 2007, 07:09 PM~8945031
> *it has one but not for the kind my camera has  :angry:
> *


buy the card adapter it would be cheaper than the cord :biggrin: its a card that your card goes in


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

i got the adapter but i need the cable!

ps

i saw 2 Prostitutes get in a fight last night! them hoes were going at it! :biggrin: 

then one of em pulled out pepper spray and sprayed it all over the fuken place!

good thing i like hot chile


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

somthing like this


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 6 2007, 06:54 PM~8944982
> *:biggrin:
> 
> thanks!
> ...


yea.. peeps finnaly get a chance to see one of my paint jobs up close.. even though its a old one..

i knew about linvilles..fool always got secrets.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 6 2007, 06:43 PM~8944929
> *I am still missing my USB cord and Kmart wanted $22 for one! I have like 10 at home so i'm trying guys!
> 
> There is a bunch of Really nice bikes alot of comp.
> ...


get a card reader theyre like 10 bucks and beats the shit out of wasting the camera batteries uploading pics


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 6 2007, 08:22 PM~8945066
> *i got the adapter but i need the cable!
> 
> ps
> ...


whats up homie after this show 
time to put things on the grind for that turntable


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 6 2007, 10:15 PM~8945275
> *yea.. peeps finnaly get a chance to see one of my paint jobs up close.. even though its a old one..
> 
> i knew about linvilles..fool always got secrets.
> *


modesty...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 6 2007, 08:22 PM~8945066
> *i got the adapter but i need the cable!
> 
> ps
> ...


lol


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Lunch Money trike is bad as fuck.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

why do you start a topic that you can't post pics on yet?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

does anyone have pics yet?


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Oct 7 2007, 12:25 AM~8946041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i cant remember what bike this use to be was it the x trike


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

its got a nice IRS suspension in the back


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

No because X trike was displayed next to this one.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Oct 7 2007, 12:30 AM~8946057
> *No because X trike was displayed next to this one.
> *


what bike did it use to be


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

The frame was from x trike.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

YEAH THATS WHAT I WAS SAYIN


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 6 2007, 10:05 PM~8945465
> *get a card reader theyre like 10 bucks and beats the shit out of wasting the camera batteries uploading pics
> *


AGAIN...
I HAVE THE FKN CARD READER BUT I FORGOT THE USB CABLE.

i put an ad on craigslist and i got a guy bringing me one for $5 LOL

I get things done!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 7 2007, 12:48 AM~8946270
> *AGAIN...
> I HAVE THE FKN CARD READER BUT I FORGOT THE USB CABLE.
> 
> ...


all the ones i own come with the usb cable attached


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 7 2007, 12:48 AM~8946270
> *AGAIN...
> I HAVE THE FKN CARD READER BUT I FORGOT THE USB CABLE.
> 
> ...


yeah will see


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

daamn nice trike :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 7 2007, 03:48 AM~8946270
> *AGAIN...
> I HAVE THE FKN CARD READER BUT I FORGOT THE USB CABLE.
> 
> ...


wheres all the pics??????? lol


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

well it's off to the show! i will try and get them pics up tonight! 

~~~ __o
~~~ _ <_
~~~ (_)/(_)


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Oct 6 2007, 11:25 PM~8946041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 F****n Clean.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I think it would of been close


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Oct 6 2007, 11:30 PM~8946057
> *No because X trike was displayed next to this one.
> *



that is x trike old frame, the x trike had a new frame


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> I think it would of been close
> 
> X2


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

yea i think that would have been a close running!! man cant wait to see u guys really go to a show togther and see who the real winner is!!! isnt that professior x trike, man made a big improve ment, but with the improvements dropem is making i think its gonna be hard!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Oct 7 2007, 12:25 AM~8946041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 7 2007, 09:05 AM~8946700
> *I think it would of been close
> 
> 
> ...


he just got u on the rear


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 7 2007, 09:25 AM~8946877
> *he just got u on the rear
> *


you havent seen the new rear..
hno:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 7 2007, 09:34 AM~8946905
> *you havent seen the new rear..
> hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 7 2007, 09:25 AM~8946877
> *he just got u on the rear
> *



I have a new rear, I had it since houston but wanted to save it for VEGAS. Everyone will see it next year. I have it wrapped up n ready for the show next year.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 7 2007, 11:18 AM~8947282
> *I have a new rear, I had it since houston but wanted to save it for VEGAS. Everyone will see it next year. I have it wrapped up n ready for the show next year.
> *


we built the bike in a little over 2 months.................were far from finished


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 7 2007, 12:18 PM~8947282
> *I have a new rear, I had it since houston but wanted to save it for VEGAS. Everyone will see it next year. I have it wrapped up n ready for the show next year.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 7 2007, 11:56 AM~8947440
> *we built the bike in a little over 2 months.................were far from finished
> *



Wuz Up Bro! Your trike looking good. So were are we meeting up next year. ARIZONE or HOUSTON?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

It's a good show!


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 7 2007, 09:34 AM~8946905
> *you havent seen the new rear..
> hno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 
cant wait


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lunch money looks good... i just think they shoulda done more with the paint scheme and display..... handle bars coulda been a bit crazier... but regardless the trike is sickkkkkk


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 7 2007, 08:05 AM~8946700
> *I think it would of been close
> 
> 
> ...


ok your all over him on the frame


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lunch money needs to spray some kandy green over that thing :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

was the hulk there


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 7 2007, 09:05 AM~8946700
> *I think it would of been close
> 
> 
> ...


here's my fair opinion, you guys know im fair

the lunch money bike does have a nice rear end and some nice custom made accessories. the paint is good but???

drop ems bike has more body mods, more color in the paint with more graphics, gold leaf, 

i honestly think drop em would have beat it out, that's just me though


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

drop em's frame and paint scheme is better... and forks and handle bars too....

i think the paint scheme on lunch money looks unfinished.... as if it's a basecoat for a kandy that was never sprayed....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 7 2007, 05:20 PM~8948403
> *drop em's frame and paint scheme is better... and forks and handle bars too....
> 
> i think the paint scheme on lunch money looks unfinished.... as if it's a basecoat for a kandy that was never sprayed....
> *


and display


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 7 2007, 05:20 PM~8948403
> *drop em's frame and paint scheme is better... and forks and handle bars too....
> 
> i think the paint scheme on lunch money looks unfinished.... as if it's a basecoat for a kandy that was never sprayed....
> *


naw the paint is good , i just think it needs more murals


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 7 2007, 05:45 PM~8948496
> *naw the paint is good , i just think it needs more murals
> *



it's lacking pop.... needs something to make it stand out to accent the wildness of the rearend... i'd say wetsand that thing.... mix up some lime gold kandy with a little bit of organic green kandy and shoot that thing up!....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 7 2007, 05:33 PM~8948453
> *and display
> *



wouldnt even compare the displays....lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

PICS???


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 7 2007, 04:20 PM~8948403
> *drop em's frame and paint scheme is better... and forks and handle bars too....
> 
> i think the paint scheme on lunch money looks unfinished.... as if it's a basecoat for a kandy that was never sprayed....
> *



hanks bro1 I appreciate it. Ill show my boss tomorrow what the company cost me.
WINNING THE TITTLE.


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

can someone post pics already. i know someone has pics


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

HEY DROP'EM DON'T FORGET ABOUT LIL OLE ME ONCE I'M FEELING BETTER I'LL BE BACK IN THE GAME :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

so any show results?????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

PICS!!! I got to go to sleep!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

THYRE PROBABLY OUT PARTYING PICS WILL PROBABLY BE UP TOMMOROW WHEN THEY HAVE A MEAN ASS HANGOVER N HAVE TO GO HOME.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 7 2007, 09:33 PM~8949199
> *THYRE PROBABLY OUT PARTYING PICS WILL PROBABLY BE UP TOMMOROW WHEN THEY HAVE A MEAN ASS HANGOVER N HAVE TO GO HOME.
> *


erics bitch ass aint old enough to party. he should post em up. fuck it im out . been whorring layitlow all day


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

where the fucking pics at........ :angry:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

we got lowrider.com owned

http://forums.lowrider.com/index.php?showtopic=14183


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 7 2007, 07:51 PM~8949318
> *we got lowrider.com owned
> 
> http://forums.lowrider.com/index.php?showtopic=14183
> *


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

hahha


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 7 2007, 07:58 PM~8949373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 7 2007, 08:02 PM~8949401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

First place bike Mike Linville Pinnacle

First place trike Lunch Money

Second place trike Nate Prof. X

First place Semi or Mild ?? TonyO Pirates of the Caribbean

First place 12" TonyO Lil Devil

Got off the phone with TonyO Thats all the info he gave me.

Pinnacles paint job came from Los Angeles I think he said not to sure don't hold me to it.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Oct 7 2007, 05:56 PM~8948686
> *HEY DROP'EM DON'T FORGET ABOUT LIL OLE ME ONCE I'M FEELING BETTER I'LL BE BACK IN THE GAME  :biggrin:
> *



I havent forgotten about you, thats why I took over to rep HOUSTON in the trike category. Next year hopefully we both can do some damage


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

what happend to all the pics?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

i didnt have time to pick up the usb cord...prob tomorrow


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 7 2007, 10:36 PM~8950390
> *i didnt have time to pick up the usb cord...prob tomorrow
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :angry: :nosad: :tears:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

n0 mikes paint job was done in the bay area and was done by LARRY HERNANDEZ AND WIM :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

where's the damn pics


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

who is

BRIAN STAEHLER
BIKE OF THE YEAR


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 8 2007, 08:58 AM~8951891
> *who is
> 
> BRIAN STAEHLER
> ...


ME WHY?


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 7 2007, 04:15 PM~8948380
> *here's my fair opinion, you guys know im fair
> 
> the lunch money bike does have a nice rear end and some nice custom made accessories.  the paint is good but???
> ...


THATS OK........THIS ISNT EVEN MY GAME, LIKE I SAID BEFORE THE BIKE WAS BUILT IN A LITTLE OVER 2 MONTHS.....WERE NO WHERE NEAR FINISHED


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 8 2007, 12:30 PM~8952717
> *ME WHY?
> *


they posted in lowrider general and i didnt know who they was talking about


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 8 2007, 08:48 AM~8951845
> *where's the damn pics
> *


X2 :angry:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Oct 8 2007, 01:43 PM~8953172
> *X2 :angry:
> *


X3


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

las vegas was a damn trip im still in here n shit in some cafe shit but yea that bike would of fuked up drop em it was fuken sic especialy the fuken 4 cylender set up 
in the trike kit


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 8 2007, 01:14 PM~8953355
> *las vegas was a damn trip im still in here n shit in some cafe shit but yea that bike would of fuked up drop em it was fuken sic especialy the fuken 4 cylender set up
> in the trike kit
> *


THE TWO MIDDLE ONES ARE A DRIVE SHAFT


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yea i was there 
ha still am here in vegas 
meet all kidns of fos 
we had a big ass lil pic


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

what the fuck man


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 7 2007, 08:23 PM~8949527
> *First place bike Mike Linville Pinnacle
> 
> First place trike Lunch Money
> ...


milds trike was danny 
2nd was my homie omar
the pirate bike got first 16semi
**** got first 16 rad
tony got 2nd
mike fist 
mos 2nd
nate 2nd
lunchmoney 1st
fulls sweetnsour , aftershock , some majestics bike
16 street year od fdragon
streets raiders 1st
anthony sweept classic catagory he couldnt even sit down cus he was standing up llike every 2 minutes ha


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

*PICS!!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Oct 8 2007, 03:38 PM~8953502
> *X2*


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no pics no camera left in hotel 
and no usbcord wait ur asses bitches ha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

did u place eric?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nopers
close 2 3rd if id got a display


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 8 2007, 01:45 PM~8953541
> *nopers
> close 2 3rd if id got a display
> *


kool.. cant wait to see pics..
fk a trophy.. its all about showing and reppin ya club.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

na phx for sure be a differnt story


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2007, 02:48 PM~8953564
> *kool.. cant wait to see pics..
> fk a trophy.. its all about showing and reppin ya club.
> *


yell yea


----------



## elcrz78 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## elcrz78 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elcrz78_@Oct 8 2007, 07:47 PM~8954647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elcrz78 (Dec 3, 2006)

[IMG







]http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/crz714/DSC02679.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elcrz78_@Oct 8 2007, 07:48 PM~8954660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fixed


----------



## elcrz78 (Dec 3, 2006)

thanks trying to get da hang of this :biggrin:


----------



## elcrz78 (Dec 3, 2006)

[/IMG]


----------



## elcrz78 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## elcrz78 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## elcrz78 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## elcrz78 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

*Congratulations Danny SIC 'N' TWISTED

FIRST PLACE!*
















CUTTYS BIKES  
















[/quote]


----------



## elcrz78 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## elcrz78 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ERICS BITCH ASSS WITH IT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

out of all the pics I seen I like this one the most good job eric


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 8 2007, 09:09 PM~8955094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> *Congratulations Danny SIC 'N' TWISTED
> 
> FIRST PLACE!*
> 
> ...


[/quote]
how did brain's bikes do at the show


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 7 2007, 04:15 PM~8948380
> *here's my fair opinion, you guys know im fair
> 
> the lunch money bike does have a nice rear end and some nice custom made accessories.  the paint is good but???
> ...


UUUUMMMM YOU ARE WRONG BUDDY NATE GOT MORE BODY MODS AND SHIT TOO AND LUNCH MONEY STILL TOOK IT


----------



## elcrz78 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

WELLL THE SHOW WAS GOOD WAS A LIL DISAPPOINTED IN NOT BEING ABLE TO SEE SOME OF THE HEAVY HITTERS THAT YOU WOULD NORMALLY SEE BUT ANYWAYS ROLLERZ PULLED AWAY WITH ALOT OF AWARDS AND NOT TO MENTION MY BROTHER BRIAN WHO GOT TRIKE OF THE YEAR CONGRATS TO YOU AGAIN FOOOCKER LOL MY BIKE WAS MIA DUE TO SOME TECHNICAL DELAYS BUT ITS ALL GOOD LOOKS LIKE NOW IM IN IT FOR PHX AGAIN DAMN IT I WAS TRYING TO TAKE A BREAK FROM THE WHOLE SHOW THING BUT GUESS I WILL BE OUT AND ABOUT NEXT YEAR OR MABEY SOONER THAN YALL THINK


----------



## elcrz78 (Dec 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

O YEAH JUS TTO LET YALL KNOW THERE WILL BE PICTURES POSTED SOON OF TONYO GETTING DRUNK AND DANCING WITH HIS SILK ROLLERZ ONLY SHIRT AND HIS PISA SHOES ***** WAS ALL G'D UP LOL DATS MY BROTHER MANNNNNG


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 8 2007, 06:42 PM~8955297
> *WELLL THE SHOW WAS GOOD WAS A LIL DISAPPOINTED IN NOT BEING ABLE TO SEE SOME OF THE HEAVY HITTERS THAT YOU WOULD NORMALLY SEE BUT ANYWAYS ROLLERZ PULLED AWAY WITH ALOT OF AWARDS AND NOT TO MENTION MY BROTHER BRIAN WHO GOT TRIKE OF THE YEAR CONGRATS TO YOU AGAIN FOOOCKER LOL MY BIKE WAS MIA DUE TO SOME TECHNICAL DELAYS BUT ITS ALL GOOD LOOKS LIKE NOW IM IN IT FOR PHX AGAIN DAMN IT I WAS TRYING TO TAKE A BREAK FROM THE WHOLE SHOW THING BUT GUESS I WILL BE OUT AND ABOUT NEXT YEAR OR MABEY SOONER THAN YALL THINK
> *


pics of the trike?


----------



## elcrz78 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## elcrz78 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elcrz78_@Oct 8 2007, 07:06 PM~8955509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0......the trike looks nice


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

congrats to RO for there wins you guys showed strong


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 8 2007, 09:11 PM~8955568
> *congrats to RO for there wins you guys showed strong
> *


----------



## Prieto520 (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 7 2007, 07:52 AM~8946675
> *:0 F****n Clean.
> *


   real nice did you build that bike by your self or what how long did it take to build


----------



## elcrz78 (Dec 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

this trike didnt place anything?this shit is fucken sick>


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

read back


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Oct 8 2007, 08:29 PM~8956282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats trike of the year homie


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 8 2007, 08:40 PM~8956380
> *thats trike of the year homie
> *


NICE MEETING YOU HOMIE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 8 2007, 08:43 PM~8956415
> *NICE MEETING YOU HOMIE
> *


NICE MEETING YOU TOO BRO


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

it wasnt nice to meet you lol hey focker congrats on your win too sic


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CHECK OUT MY RIMS   .............. 1st PERSON TO EVER HAVE THIS DONE, BUT IM SURE SOMEONE WILL COPY :uh:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 8 2007, 08:55 PM~8956514
> *CHECK OUT MY RIMS    .............. 1st PERSON TO EVER HAVE THIS DONE, BUT IM SURE SOMEONE WILL COPY :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the idea! :biggrin: j/p my rims are engraved


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Take it as a compliment


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i think some has done them already but no doubt youre rim set the standard ! they look awesome


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> CHECK OUT MY RIMS   .............. 1st PERSON TO EVER HAVE THIS DONE, BUT IM SURE SOMEONE WILL COPY :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Oct 6 2007, 11:25 PM~8946041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no disrespect ,but this bike is ugly and plain ,just my opinion :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I fucked up and didnt take pics of all the bikes but I will post the ones I do have asap.


----------



## elcrz78 (Dec 3, 2006)

Wats up bro. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcrz78_@Oct 9 2007, 01:00 AM~8958064
> *Wats up bro. :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 8 2007, 11:17 PM~8953367
> *yea i was there
> ha still am here in vegas
> meet all kidns of fos
> ...


Did your bike melt in your mouth not in your hand? :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 8 2007, 11:33 PM~8953469
> *milds trike was danny
> 2nd was my homie omar
> the pirate bike got first 16semi
> ...


yeah that won't be happening again in 08. Now that I'm done with Pirate bike I'll be concentrating on Tombstone. I already got Lady death on body and graphics, I'm not even halfway finished with it


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Oct 9 2007, 07:48 AM~8956953
> *no disrespect ,but this bike is ugly and plain ,just my opinion :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No Disrespect but you're gonna hate on the bike? WTF is that shit?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Oct 8 2007, 09:48 PM~8956953
> *no disrespect ,but this bike is ugly and plain ,just my opinion :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



For being done in 2 months its a pretty tight trike bro. I did mine in about 6 months n still aint done. Bryan good job bro. So answer my question so I can make arrangements.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 9 2007, 07:53 AM~8958947
> *For being done in 2 months its a pretty tight trike bro. I did mine in about 6 months n still aint done. Bryan good job bro. So answer my question so I can make arrangements.
> *


YOUR A FOOOL :biggrin: 

I'LL LET YOU KNOW...MY SONS GONNA TAKE IT TO A COUPLE MORE SHOWS THEN HE'S JUST GONNA RIDE IT AROUND, REALY NOT SURE YET WHAT WERE DOING


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 9 2007, 09:12 AM~8959031
> *YOUR A FOOOL :biggrin:
> 
> I'LL LET YOU KNOW...MY SONS GONNA TAKE IT TO A COUPLE MORE SHOWS THEN HE'S JUST GONNA RIDE IT AROUND, REALY NOT SURE YET WHAT WERE DOING
> *


 im telling you, that thing would look insane kandied..... and lean the handle bars a little more forward....lol :thumbsup:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 9 2007, 08:34 AM~8959141
> *im telling you, that thing would look insane kandied..... and lean the handle bars a little more forward....lol :thumbsup:
> *


I DID PUT THEM FORWARD....I DIDNT SET IT UP, I DIDNT GET TO THE SHOW TILL 3PM........PLUS I MIGHT VISIT THE CANDYMAN SOON


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 9 2007, 09:42 AM~8959187
> *I DID PUT THEM FORWARD....I DIDNT SET IT UP, I DIDNT GET TO THE SHOW TILL 3PM........PLUS I MIGHT VISIT THE CANDYMAN SOON
> *



cool.... that's going to set it off... congrats on the T.O.T.Y.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

those rims are clean sic 'n twisted wont copy them tho Idon't do that :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 8 2007, 08:55 PM~8956514
> *CHECK OUT MY RIMS    .............. 1st PERSON TO EVER HAVE THIS DONE, BUT IM SURE SOMEONE WILL COPY :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



i thought about that

looks good :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Since no one else is going to post pics I guess I will post what I have here.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This got third mild.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 8 2007, 03:33 PM~8953469
> *milds trike was danny
> 2nd was my homie omar
> the pirate bike got first 16semi
> ...











Dont forget this bike took 1st also! with out the customs parts that did not show up on time.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

also like to say it was good meetin everybody at the show and congrats to all winners! and to Mike and Brian for b.o.t.y and t.o.t.y! :biggrin: bad ass work!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2007, 10:01 AM~8959754
> *This got third mild.
> 
> *


I THINK CUTTY'S BIKE SHOULD HAVE BEAT THAT ONE............THAT GUY WON SPEACIAL INTEREST AT HIS PREVIOUS LRM SHOW


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 9 2007, 10:05 AM~8959795
> *also like to say it was good meetin everybody at the show and congrats to all winners! and to Mike and Brian for b.o.t.y and t.o.t.y! :biggrin:  bad ass work!
> *


For some reason I only got one pic of the bike.  It was good meeting all you guys too.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

2nd place Mild after Dannys bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I didnt get a pic of the whole bike for some reason but...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2007, 12:07 PM~8959815
> *For some reason I only got one pic of the bike.    It was good meeting all you guys too.
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool there will be alot more later hopefully with my new parts! :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This looks way better in person.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats all I got. I want to thank Schwinn1966 for letting me help him with his bikes. 10 bikes are no joke. :nosad:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2007, 10:23 AM~8959942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


best pics of the trike i have seen yet :biggrin: 

thanks


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2007, 08:13 PM~8959867
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TNT Scissor lift


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2007, 08:32 PM~8960000
> *Thats all I got. I want to thank Schwinn1966 for letting me help him with his bikes. 10 bikes are no joke.  :nosad:
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah 14 are no joke either


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 9 2007, 10:37 AM~8960037
> *best pics of the trike i have seen yet :biggrin:
> 
> thanks
> *


I was kinda looking for you so we could meet. I really like the color. :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 9 2007, 10:37 AM~8960042
> *TNT Scissor lift
> *


Wait till you see mine. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2007, 08:03 PM~8959762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those ship murals were bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2007, 10:40 AM~8960067
> *I was kinda looking for you so we could meet. I really like the color.  :thumbsup:
> *


thats would of been cool...i got there at 3pm because i knew i was gonna leave late party all night and drive home :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2007, 10:29 AM~8959977
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Nice PICS Socios!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey where's the group pic Mr.Raul :scrutinize: :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 9 2007, 12:00 PM~8960553
> *Hey where's the group pic Mr.Raul :scrutinize:  :yes:
> *


Everyone took the pic with there camera. I didnt get the pic. Schwinn1966 will probably post it in a few days.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2007, 01:10 PM~8960631
> *Everyone took the pic with there camera. I didnt get the pic. Schwinn1966 will probably post it in a few days.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2007, 12:32 PM~8960000
> *Thats all I got. I want to thank Schwinn1966 for letting me help him with his bikes. 10 bikes are no joke.  :nosad:
> 
> 
> ...


that dude is always smiling. good to meet you anthony :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 9 2007, 10:49 PM~8960924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIL Internet Gangstas


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

There two more versions of that pic. Cuttys parents are missing and so is Art.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 9 2007, 02:49 PM~8960924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that one came out way better than mine. damn lucy :angry: j/k


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 9 2007, 01:24 PM~8961183
> *that one came out way better than mine.  damn lucy :angry:  j/k
> *


Im glad I got to meet her. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

I DUNNO BOUT YOU GUYS BUT I THINK SOMEONE SHOULD HAVE TAKEN A PIC OF THE HOMIE FROM NOBILITY WITH THE OTHER ONE ON HIS SHOULDERS. THAT WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 9 2007, 11:43 PM~8961344
> *I DUNNO BOUT YOU GUYS BUT I THINK SOMEONE SHOULD HAVE TAKEN A PIC OF THE HOMIE FROM NOBILITY WITH THE OTHER ONE ON HIS SHOULDERS. THAT WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT.
> *


:roflmao: True dat would have looked like his kid brother :roflmao:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

HERE ARE SOME PICS.....


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

MORE....


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

.......


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

What up BIG TEX!!!
How was the food sunday night?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 9 2007, 04:09 PM~8962029
> *What up BIG TEX!!!
> How was the food sunday night?
> *


THE FOOD WAS GOOD. WE WAITED FOR YOU BUT MIKE SAID YOU GUYS WERE RUNNING LATE....

YOU MAKING THAT LONG TRIP DOWN HERE?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

LAST ONES I HAVE......WAS TALKING TO A LOT OF PEOPLE AND FORGOT TO TAKE SOME PICS.....


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 9 2007, 03:13 PM~8962069
> *THE FOOD WAS GOOD.  WE WAITED FOR YOU BUT MIKE SAID YOU GUYS WERE RUNNING LATE....
> 
> YOU MAKING THAT LONG TRIP DOWN HERE?
> *



it took forever with the trailers trying to get in and it was only two of us to break down everything.

I will let you know soon for Houston.....any suggestions for a place to stay?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 10 2007, 01:28 AM~8962192
> *it took forever with the trailers trying to get in and it was only two of us to break down everything.
> 
> I will let you know soon for Houston.....any suggestions for a place to stay?
> *


The 4 Points Sharaton was bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

you wanna roll with us tony?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 10 2007, 01:30 AM~8962206
> *you wanna roll with us tony?
> *


PM sent


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 9 2007, 12:49 PM~8960924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i missed it


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

dont worry homie..i missed it too!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

it dont matter if yall missed it cause the main guy wasnt there (me)


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2007, 08:59 AM~8959735
> *Since no one else is going to post pics I guess I will post what I have here.
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT PLACE DID THIS BIKE GET?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 9 2007, 04:36 PM~8962783
> *it dont matter if yall missed it cause the main guy wasnt there (me)
> *



OR ME


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 9 2007, 01:49 PM~8960924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who's who in the pic?

i know : 
cut n 3's
just deez
socioc bc prez
erica ramos
sic n twisted
lil phx
tonyo
schwinn1966
and the guy next to danny looks like 66wita6


who are the rest?


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elcrz78_@Oct 8 2007, 06:50 PM~8955357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a bro thanx for going to the show and reppin santa ana OC


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 9 2007, 04:28 PM~8962192
> *it took forever with the trailers trying to get in and it was only two of us to break down everything.
> 
> I will let you know soon for Houston.....any suggestions for a place to stay?
> *



I UNDERSTAND. WE HAVE BEEN THERE......LAST ONES TO LEAVE AND $HIT.

WELL THERE ARE TWO PLACES RIGHT ACROSS FROM THE RELIANT CENTER.....

LET ME KNOW AND I WILL PRE REGISTER YOU FOR THE SHOW. WE CAN ALSO SET SOMETHING UP FOR AFTER SETUP TO CHILL OR SOMETHING.....


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ill post all my pics wen i get home or a wireless conectioin 
i have a better version of the lil pic


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Is it just me or does TonyO look like one of the youngest guys there?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 9 2007, 06:49 PM~8962918
> *who's who in the pic?
> 
> i know :
> ...


under tonyo is 73 monte
next to schwinn1966 is impalas_in_atx, next to him is Mike the b.o.t.y winner! cant thank of is lil name havin a brain fart! :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 9 2007, 10:04 PM~8964728
> *Is it just me or does TonyO look like one of the youngest guys there?
> *


fukkn bike builders. we a bunch of grown ass men


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 9 2007, 10:14 PM~8964813
> *fukkn bike builders.  we a bunch of grown ass men
> *


I thank eric was the youngest on.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 9 2007, 08:14 PM~8964813
> *fukkn bike builders.  we a bunch of grown ass men
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 8 2007, 08:55 PM~8956514
> *CHECK OUT MY RIMS    .............. 1st PERSON TO EVER HAVE THIS DONE, BUT IM SURE SOMEONE WILL COPY :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


I was plannig that a while back but could not find someone to lace my rimz up  
thay look sic good job bro you ever going to get back to me about the bike shop in san jo that laces rimz?


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Oct 9 2007, 04:41 PM~8962833
> *WHAT PLACE DID THIS BIKE GET?
> *


X2!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+Oct 9 2007, 03:53 PM~8962382-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wernt even in the same state. 

chamuco, aftershock, 51gir, and some of the santana guys were missing too. This thing is hard to put together cause people just leave and dont say anything. Next year we will have it at the same place at the same time.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Oct 9 2007, 04:41 PM~8962833
> *WHAT PLACE DID THIS BIKE GET?
> *


I dont remember. There wasnt that many 26" bikes. You would have placed.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

ok....here are my pics!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

eric looks gay in all the pixs this one the most


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 10 2007, 06:04 AM~8964728
> *Is it just me or does TonyO look like one of the youngest guys there?
> *


Thanks brotha :thumbsup: Naw, I'm 28 but you know the funny thing? I still got carded when I was in the Stratosphere this weekend sittin at one of the slots :roflmao:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 10 2007, 04:46 PM~8967440
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Well that's cuz he is :dunno:


J/K :roflmao:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 10 2007, 09:47 AM~8967444
> *Thanks brotha :thumbsup:    Naw, I'm 28 but you know the funny thing?  I still got carded when I was in the Stratosphere this weekend sittin at one of the slots :roflmao:
> *


i thought u were in ur late 30 early 40s


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 10 2007, 04:50 PM~8967455
> *i thought u were in ur late 30 early 40s
> *


Damn I'm not THAT old brotha :twak: :nono:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 10 2007, 09:51 AM~8967459
> *Damn I'm not THAT old brotha :twak:  :nono:
> *


thought u were :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

did bone not make it to vegas ?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 10 2007, 08:41 AM~8967645
> *did bone not make it to vegas ?
> *


no


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 10 2007, 09:02 AM~8967504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK AT THE DUDE IN THE BACK.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

hhaha somebody should fotoshop de tekst above him :roflmao:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 10 2007, 09:15 AM~8968196
> *LOOK AT THE DUDE IN THE BACK.
> *



in his mind he is " LIKE DAMN!!! I CAN HIT THAT!"


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

hey did tony o get most bike members for all the bikes he bring out? :biggrin: 
































:biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 8 2007, 06:09 PM~8955094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats bitch nice bike


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 10 2007, 09:15 AM~8968196
> *LOOK AT THE DUDE IN THE BACK.
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

[








there i am and yeah i was here and there like i always am ya never can find me at the show to busy pimpin it and being drunk lol


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Oct 10 2007, 04:20 PM~8971197
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ok yall set your self up for this one so imma take advantage one she is walking out of the show cause artistics are never at the show bwahahahahahahahah dont get butt hurt fools


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 10 2007, 04:43 PM~8971384
> *ok yall set your self up for this one so imma take advantage one she is walking out of the show cause artistics are never at the show bwahahahahahahahah dont get butt hurt fools
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 10 2007, 04:43 PM~8971384
> *ok yall set your self up for this one so imma take advantage one she is walking out of the show cause artistics are never at the show bwahahahahahahahah dont get butt hurt fools
> *


HAHA QUE CUTE
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuck ya all that said i look gay ha well still not home but already reazised pics and fuck u tony  ha jk u ok fo


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 10 2007, 08:20 PM~8972122
> *fuck ya all that said i look gay ha well still not home but already reazised pics and fuck u tony  ha jk u ok fo
> *


Im gonna fight you next time I see you. 

Now taking bets!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ha damn i felt short around u  but hey im taller then nate ha so that was good i ges i wasnt the shortest on the lil pics


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 10 2007, 04:43 PM~8971384
> *ok yall set your self up for this one so imma take advantage one she is walking out of the show cause artistics are never at the show bwahahahahahahahah dont get butt hurt fools
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elcrz78+Oct 8 2007, 05:20 PM~8954853-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf dose this mean????????


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

eric i would of beat you too bro your lucky i didnt have my shit there due to techniqual difficulties my bike was registered and matter of fact in vegas but not finished in time but trust me your gonna be beaten bad sorry bro linville knows what i got up my sleeve


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 10 2007, 06:40 AM~8967414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats fucked are these the bikes that taco said he was going to kick over :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THAT BLUE FRAME ON TOP WAS BEING SOLD FOR $600.00 :uh: :wow:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 10 2007, 06:57 PM~8972449
> *this one beat me   but yea i was lackin on shit
> wtf dose this mean????????
> *


The bike that beat you, belongs to my son....are you trying to talk shit?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 10 2007, 07:58 PM~8972971
> *thats fucked are these the bikes that taco said he was going to kick over :biggrin:
> *


THOSE ARE OUR BIKE CLUB BIKES, I DIDNT GET THERE TIL 3PM BUT OTHER CLUB MEMBERS FIXED OUR BIKES. YOU DONT LIKE US OR WHAT TACO???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 11 2007, 09:26 AM~8976660
> *The bike that beat you, belongs to my son....are you trying to talk shit?
> *


I think he means that his bike was missing stuff like upholstry and accessorys so he didnt place.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2007, 09:32 AM~8976703
> *I think he means that his bike was missing stuff like upholstry and accessorys so he didnt place.
> *


Just making sure. Some of you older people seem to forget that you compete against kids.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 11 2007, 09:35 AM~8976722
> *Just making sure.  Some of you older people seem to forget that you compete against kids.
> *


What do you mean? :dunno: That bike was reallly nice by the way. You should have said hi but you probably didnt know what we look like?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 11 2007, 11:35 AM~8976722
> *Just making sure.  Some of you older people seem to forget that you compete against kids.
> *


Eric is a kid he is 16


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Oct 11 2007, 09:39 AM~8976752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My son is 13.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 11 2007, 12:29 PM~8977054
> *My son is 13.
> *


And there we go. Eric speaks his mine. so if he was gonna say that this bike was shit. he more than likely would have just out right said it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 11 2007, 10:29 AM~8977054
> *Next time.
> *


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 11 2007, 10:29 AM~8977054
> *Next time.
> My son is 13.
> *


THE BIKES ARE THE KIDS BUT I AM SURE MOST OF THE MONEY COMES FROM THE PARENTS......I BUILT MY SONS BIKE FOR HIM, I HAVE NO INTEREST IN BIKES AT ALL,ALL THE KIDS ARE AT SCHOOL SO WE THE PARENTS SIT HERE AND BULLSHIT.......EXCEPT TONYO AND SCHWINN1966 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 11 2007, 08:42 PM~8977170
> *THE BIKES ARE THE KIDS BUT I AM SURE MOST OF THE MONEY COMES FROM THE PARENTS......I BUILT MY SONS BIKE FOR HIM, I HAVE NO INTEREST IN BIKES AT ALL,ALL THE KIDS ARE AT SCHOOL SO WE THE PARENTS SIT HERE AND BULLSHIT.......EXCEPT TONYO AND SCHWINN1966 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

does anyone have a picture of bone collectors bike, i havent seen the changes since san diego and i havent been back home from college to stop by his shop in a while


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 11 2007, 12:42 PM~8977170
> *THE BIKES ARE THE KIDS BUT I AM SURE MOST OF THE MONEY COMES FROM THE PARENTS......I BUILT MY SONS BIKE FOR HIM, I HAVE NO INTEREST IN BIKES AT ALL,ALL THE KIDS ARE AT SCHOOL SO WE THE PARENTS SIT HERE AND BULLSHIT.......EXCEPT TONYO AND SCHWINN1966 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i rep it for my 6yr son...he still has yet to get involved...but he knows its his bike!!!

materials came out of daddys' pockets...and alot of time bulding it!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Oct 11 2007, 10:49 AM~8977209
> *does anyone have a picture of bone collectors bike, i havent seen the changes since san diego and i havent been back home from college to stop by his shop in a while
> *


His bike wasnt there.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 11 2007, 11:26 AM~8976660
> *The bike that beat you, belongs to my son....are you trying to talk shit?
> *


 :uh: fiesty....


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> His bike wasnt there
> 
> 
> > no shit :0


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

damn it i screwed up the quote thing


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 11 2007, 10:50 AM~8977223
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i rep it for my 6yr son...he still has yet to get involved...but he knows its his bike!!!
> ...


SAME HERE MY SON IS 6, I ENTERED HIS BIKE AT THE SHOW FOR HIM, HE DIDNT COME BECAUSE WE WANTED TO PARTY.........ALL OTHER SHOWS HE IS THERE


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 11 2007, 01:15 PM~8977393
> *SAME HERE MY SON IS 6, I ENTERED HIS BIKE AT THE SHOW FOR HIM, HE DIDNT COME BECAUSE WE WANTED TO PARTY.........ALL OTHER SHOWS HE IS THERE
> *


my boy didnt go to the last show he wanted to stay for the fair... i am glad he stayed we lucked out finding a hotel room!!! we slept in the burban! he liked his trophy, he did say he was going to help at the next one.... i just started laughing.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 11 2007, 11:50 AM~8977223
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i rep it for my 6yr son...he still has yet to get involved...but he knows its his bike!!!
> ...


my boyz r 12 n13 ,i pay ,they work,clean n set up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER+Oct 11 2007, 12:42 PM~8977170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 11 2007, 01:27 PM~8977504
> *my boyz r 12 n13 ,i pay ,they work,clean n set up
> 
> 
> ...


i let the little one sand....he gets that same serious look when hes working on something...

that monte has some along way...i used to be in LOS UNICOS way back in the day... with my 64 i rolled with LOS AZTECA KINGS


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

thats a tight pic


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 11 2007, 10:42 AM~8977170
> *THE BIKES ARE THE KIDS BUT I AM SURE MOST OF THE MONEY COMES FROM THE PARENTS......I BUILT MY SONS BIKE FOR HIM, I HAVE NO INTEREST IN BIKES AT ALL,ALL THE KIDS ARE AT SCHOOL SO WE THE PARENTS SIT HERE AND BULLSHIT.......EXCEPT TONYO AND SCHWINN1966 :biggrin:
> *


EXACTLY, I GET SHIT FROM LOCAL CLUBS OVER HERE ALL THE TIME BECAUSE THEY CANT BEAT MY SONS, THEY SAY IM TO OLD TO BE BUILDING BIKES,BUT ITS FOR MY SON....AND I BUILT MY BOMB FOR ME


----------



## woodenfrog (Oct 27, 2005)

Ya man same here.My boy is 15,i made my trike for him. He lives with my sister in another town so we keep it here in the studio for him,i get to ride it when hes not here LOL.Next trike is a chopper for my other kid shes 14.
Im exsited becouse my boy is takeing a welding class,so i hope he wants to make bikes
peace


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 11 2007, 11:42 AM~8977170
> *THE BIKES ARE THE KIDS BUT I AM SURE MOST OF THE MONEY COMES FROM THE PARENTS......I BUILT MY SONS BIKE FOR HIM, I HAVE NO INTEREST IN BIKES AT ALL,ALL THE KIDS ARE AT SCHOOL SO WE THE PARENTS SIT HERE AND BULLSHIT.......EXCEPT TONYO AND SCHWINN1966 :biggrin:
> *


My children actually participate in the restoration of there bikes. My kids can change a flat tire and do minor bike repairs. They love there bikes and ride them daily. I do this for my children (LOL).
:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

my daughter is the supervisor :biggrin: she makes sure everything is in place and clean if not IM FIRED :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 11 2007, 10:42 AM~8977170
> *THE BIKES ARE THE KIDS BUT I AM SURE MOST OF THE MONEY COMES FROM THE PARENTS......I BUILT MY SONS BIKE FOR HIM, I HAVE NO INTEREST IN BIKES AT ALL,ALL THE KIDS ARE AT SCHOOL SO WE THE PARENTS SIT HERE AND BULLSHIT.......EXCEPT TONYO AND SCHWINN1966 :biggrin:
> *



You are right:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

I CONSIDER MY SELF THE MENTOR/BUILDER FOR SANTANA B.C,EVEN THOU I'M THE VICE PREZ FOR THE CAR CLUB,MY SONS/DAUGHTER HOLD IT DOWN FOR THE BIKE CLUB,GOOD GRADES,RESPECT FOR OTHER RIDERS,AND GOOD CONDUCT IS WHAT I EXPECT FROM THEM,AND AS NEWLY APPOINTED VICE PREZ FOR THE BIKE CLUB,ANTHONIO(GANGSTA BOOGIE II)WILL LEAD THEM (ALONG SIDE THE PREZ,LIL RALPHY,LIL BULLET)HERES MY SHORTYS THAT REPRESENTED AT VEGAS....
GANGSTA BOOGIE II AND LIL HELL RAZOR(VINCHENZO)....








uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I do this for me but I do have my nephews riding in style


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ALLRIGHT,NOW I GOTTA POST MY DAUGHTERS PICS TOO...
























"I BELONG TO THE CLUB TOO,PUT MY PICTURES TOO",...ALYSSA :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LMAO gimme a sec. My nieces get down also. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 11 2007, 10:29 AM~8977054
> *Next time.
> My son is 13.
> *


Phoenix 08' ??? :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 11 2007, 07:36 PM~8980933
> *Phoenix 08' ???  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i like them both but i think..........


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 11 2007, 09:28 AM~8976675
> *THOSE ARE OUR BIKE CLUB BIKES, I DIDNT GET THERE TIL 3PM BUT OTHER CLUB MEMBERS FIXED OUR BIKES. YOU DONT LIKE US OR WHAT TACO???
> *


i was just kidding I like the bikes do you have any more pics of them?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:uh: WELL I DONT HAVE KIDS SO I BUILDED THE PLAYBOY BIKE FOR MY GIRLFRIEND! AND JUST LIKE MY GIRLFRIEND THE PLAYBOY BIKE IS TAKEIN ALL MY MONEY!  :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 11 2007, 03:03 PM~8979107
> *my daughter is the supervisor :biggrin: she makes sure everything is in place and  clean if not IM FIRED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER+Oct 11 2007, 10:42 AM~8977170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 9 2007, 07:29 AM~8958842
> *No Disrespect but you're gonna hate on the bike?  WTF is that shit?
> *


LIKE I SAID JUST MY OPINION :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 11 2007, 06:02 PM~8980681
> *ALLRIGHT,NOW I GOTTA POST MY DAUGHTERS PICS TOO...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

My grandson with his Pedal Car and he rides and plays with it everytime he comes over my house, it's his "daily driver" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont have any kids yet :tears: but if I ever do, yall better watch out. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 12 2007, 11:19 AM~8985908
> *I dont have any kids yet  :tears: but if I ever do, yall better watch out.  :biggrin:
> *


well atleast you got the bikes already :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 12 2007, 11:33 AM~8986033
> *well atleast you got the bikes already :biggrin:
> *


The hard part is finding the mom. :yessad:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 12 2007, 09:36 PM~8986070
> *The hard part is finding the mom.  :yessad:
> *


Hey I'm in the same boat brotha don't feel bad :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Oct 12 2007, 11:36 AM~8986070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me 3


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 12 2007, 11:36 AM~8986070
> *The hard part is finding the mom.  :yessad:
> *


 :no:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 12 2007, 03:02 PM~8987725
> *stop sticking remotes in the cooch, and maybe they would.
> *


You remember that shit huh? 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 12 2007, 05:50 PM~8988695
> *:no:
> *


You swear they grow on trees and shit. lol


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Oct 12 2007, 11:36 AM~8986070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



next year hookers for all 3 of you in vegas :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 12 2007, 09:04 PM~8989775
> *You remember that shit huh?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yep.. that was some funny shit..
pm pics..
lol..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 13 2007, 12:46 AM~8990994
> *yep.. that was some funny shit..
> pm pics..
> lol..
> *


I will pm you with them when I find them. lol


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

LOL :roflmao: kinda like the guys at the school dance that didnt have a girl to dance with so they stood up against the wall looking at each other


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

EVEN NAPOLEON AND PEDRO HAD SOME TO DANCE WITH :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2007, 08:33 AM~8991898
> *I will pm you with them when I find them. lol
> *


alright...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 13 2007, 11:45 AM~8992643
> *alright...
> *


pm sent.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2007, 03:39 PM~8993168
> *pm sent.
> *


I wanna see pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2007, 01:44 PM~8993186
> *I wanna see pics
> *


pm sent


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 13 2007, 09:46 AM~8992168
> *EVEN NAPOLEON AND PEDRO HAD SOME TO DANCE WITH :ugh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

who won 3rd place bike of the year????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2007, 01:44 PM~8993186
> *I wanna see pics
> *


nosey ass


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 13 2007, 11:02 PM~8995171
> *nosey ass
> *


it was a laugh. I was bored.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 13 2007, 09:00 PM~8995163
> *who won 3rd place bike of the year????
> *


Sweet and sour.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2007, 09:12 PM~8995209
> *Sweet and sour.
> *


bat b q


----------

